
Putting Tesla into climate change perspective - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/putting-elon-musks-tesla-into-climate-change-perspective--21cd7121-e809-4099-981e-27a60906c85d.html
======
cjbenedikt
Not to mention the amount of water and energy used to mine Lithium for its
batteries

